# HP Pavilion dv6000



## Txiri (Feb 15, 2008)

It's 1.5 years old. I had the hard drive replaced in October at 13 months, because it tended to overheat. Bought a cooling stand for it.

Took it in because the sound suddenly stopped functioning. The check of the sound has the computer recognizing internal speakers, but neither I nor the computer repair guru could figure out why there was no sound production. If you turn on one of the media players that has as its picture those colored patterns that spiral around in fractals, indeed it appears the sound is turned on, even though it cannot be heard. Bought external speakers.

Next, a line appeared in the middle of the screen. If you press gently on the line on the back of the monitor (the case side), it disappears briefly. For a while it was disappearing for significant amounts of time, but not any more, and now there are two lines.

Next, the Synaptic touch mouse malfunctioned. It wouldn't always respond to the touch. Computer repair guru suggested buying an external mouse. Did that ...

The latest wrinkle is the screen splits when online. Not email. Just when on the browser. The lower 2/3s of the screen starts going pale, then the pixels will line up in vertical colored lines. The external mouse won't function in that lower two thirds. Again, by pressing gently on the back of the monitor, the side of the case, I can restore the lower 2/3 to normal. 

Any ideas? Is Internet Explorer corrupt? Are the drivers corrupt? Is this a hardware issue?

Too many malfunctions, in my opinon, for a supposedly quality laptop.


----------



## cslaptops (Feb 14, 2008)

first for the mouse it can be fixed from the software you can do it from the hardware or the software properties. about the line and the internet problem what causing that is the screen. you have a hardware problem with the screen. either you can open the screen and try to see if there is a bad connection or maybe you need another one. now for the sound it could be that the driver for the sound card is bad or the sound card is bad or it could be connection problem with the sound card... it does not mean if the compter sees the sound card that means it works.


----------



## bobpriv (Jul 9, 2008)

These are unfortunately all to common problems with the DV600 series laptops. My brothers lost sound from the internal speakers. Fortunately, the heaphone jack worked so he had to use external speakers. A little later the main power switch light went dead and eventually stopped functioning altogether. These problems seem to be related since the speaker connections and power switch are in the same physical place.

Although just beyond the warranty, HP agreed to service it as these were both known issues.

I have one with a vertical line in the screen that started up a little while ago. Eventually it becomes 2 lines, then 3 or 4, etc. This is also a big issue with the DV6000 series laptops. All you need to do is to Google the problem to find that out.

I do not know a fix for the screen, but most users say they had to replace the LCD panel.

As for the touchpad, I'm not sure about that problem as the power switch/speaker problem and vertical lines in the screen as very common.

As for the screen being split, it almost sounds like for some reason when using your browser, the vide is losing sync. Check the compatibility setting in your browser settings to see if the system is trying to use different video settings for the browser. To do that right click the browser icon and select properties, then the compatibility tab.

Good luck!


----------



## Janakaw (Jul 17, 2008)

I have similiar problems as bobprive mentioned. My laptop is 1.5 yrs old HP 6000 (dv6122tx) just out of warranty. Internal speakers stopped working. External speakers, headphones and spdif 5.1 surround sound works ok. Now to turn the laptop on the power button has to pressed so hard I am afraid it might break soon as well. bobprev, can you please give me details of the repairs so I can convince HP this is a common issue and get it fixed by them without me getting charged for it. Also HP online support asked me to update the BIOS. I have also updated the conexant audio driver. None of that helped. HELP!!!


----------

